# brown weed



## desertsead (Jun 26, 2008)

I have some bud that I dried by hanging, bown bagging then a jar.  It was realy sticky until one day mold started to grow.  I put it in a brown paper bag for a day.  The mold did disapear but the buds got realy dry and turned brown?

My question is what makes a bud turn brown.  Or how do I grow light green buds?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

The mould did not vanish, it is now what you call 'Brown bud'

Its only good for hash oil, all bud that dries goes brown, but your bud is infested with mould spores that is causing the brown, seriously bad for your lungs, iso wash and evap is your way to use the bud.

Others please pop in if you know what else it can be used for.


----------



## desertsead (Jun 26, 2008)

OK.  Is there any other determining factor as to how green or light green the final pruduct will be?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

The final product is always a brown with a real faint green colour, you can green it green as the plant by quick drying, tastes of hoss **** though.

The above is for bud, iso oil is always a mucky sticky brown goo that trashes your brain, its very concentrated.


----------



## Tater (Jun 26, 2008)

I dunno what I would do.  Iso like hippy said will kill the spores and give you a usable product. But whatever you do don't smoke that stuff.  Lung infections are fun for nobody... trust me.


----------



## desertsead (Jun 29, 2008)

tnks guys but I'm not looking to do anything to do with the bud, I,m just very curious as to the science side of it.  

For example I've seen both green and brown weed come up from mex.  I'm shure the brown weed started out as green at some point but has gone throgh some changes since.  

P.S. I don't think it's always mold that causes this.


----------



## LowRider (Jul 11, 2008)

desertsead said:
			
		

> tnks guys but I'm not looking to do anything to do with the bud, I,m just very curious as to the science side of it.
> 
> For example I've seen both green and brown weed come up from Mex. I'm sure the brown weed started out as green at some point but has gone through some changes since.
> 
> P.S. I don't think it's always mold that causes this.


 
i have seen this also.  but look at it like this.  think of a leaf on a tree.  when it falls to the ground the pigment in it breaks down and it turns color.  same for weed although it just looses its greenness and doesn't really change other colors


----------

